# Is this the best looking carbon seatpost money can buy?!



## GeeTee (Oct 16, 2011)

Having a debate amongst my riding buddies about which carbon seatpost to put on my new summer build.

They all reckon this is the best looking layback carbon seatpost going?

Do you agree? If not, what are your suggestions?

Easton EC90 layback carbon seatpost:


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

In my opinion the rest of your bike should dictate your seatpost, both make and color.

So what kind of bike, stem, bars etc.?

I am not crazy about my Easton wheels so I am reluctant to endorse their other products. Plus if i remeber correctly isnt the price of that post something crazy like $200-250ish?

I looked at this post when I was upgrading my bike, the reviews are mediocre at best (there are some broken ones out there), unacceptable but especially when it costs as much as it does.

I ended up with a Thomson Masterpiece, and since then have put Thomson posts on 2 more of my bikes, they make realy good stuff. Looks great on any bike with any kit.

I really like Deda, I would take a Deda over a Easton any day. They make some awesome carbon seat posts, all of their components are top notch!:thumbsup:


----------



## andulong (Nov 23, 2006)

But the OP was only concerned about looks. Yeah it looks okay.


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

andulong said:


> But the OP was only concerned about looks. Yeah it looks okay.


Agreed. Okay at best.


----------



## mtnroadie (Jul 6, 2010)

andulong said:


> But the OP was only concerned about looks. Yeah it looks okay.


As stated before, it depends on the rest of the bike.

Judging soley on the seatpost, I dont like it. On a all matte black carbon bike (tarmac) with matching easton parts it would look sick.


----------



## Broomwagon (Mar 12, 2002)

It looks fine if you are going for an understated look. If you also have some red on your frame or other components, it would look good, too. I've been debating between this same seatpost, only with zero setback, the FSA K-Force Light and the Thomson Masterpiece. Currently, I am leaning towards the FSA.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah, that looks nice, but really, who cares what I think. All that should matter to you is what you like.


----------



## PoorCyclist (Oct 14, 2010)

I'd go for the Zipp Speed or Pro Stealth Evo


----------



## QuattroCreep (Nov 30, 2009)

3T carbon post is my choice. Nice graphics, Shiny, from Europe. What else do you want?


----------



## Sixjours (Feb 24, 2012)

Keep debating....


----------



## B.Garcia (Nov 21, 2011)

Williams Cycling. Inexpensive just as light as top brands, graphics are ok if you have some white on the frame.
Looks if you have:

matte finish bike 4/10
gloss with some white 8/10

Dont rag on me just my $.02 =D


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Ugly.
FSA K-Force or Enve would be my choice for aesthetics.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Fizik is the nicest looking... and comes in colors. Works well, since they also make the nicest saddles.


I agree about 3T styling being nice, though.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Whoa... the ENVE is really nice, too! I don't like the K-Force.


----------



## T0mi (Mar 2, 2011)

Enve or ritchey superlogic carbon.

But the nicest seatpost all material considered are the Kent Eriksen ti ones.


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

It's ugly. Enve is good.


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Enve or Fizik come to mind. Shimano's PRO Stealth Evo and Vibe are hot too.


----------



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

Ritchey SuperLogic or WCS carbon. And it must match your stem and bars, or the question is moot.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Enve should have an alternate subdued finish without the tacky decals.
If they did I'd buy their stuff, I won't buy it with those chintzy markings.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

I don't like the silver on the Ritchey carbon... I prefer the look of Ritchey's WCS Alloy 1-bolt (especially the white one!!). I still think ENVE & Fizik look better... especially on the bike.


----------



## 1bamafan14 (Jan 24, 2012)

Where's a pic? I can't make a decision without seeing a picture.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

MarvinK said:


> Fizik is the nicest looking... and comes in colors. Works well, since they also make the nicest saddles.
> 
> 
> I agree about 3T styling being nice, though.


Love the way the Fizik looks. Are you sure it comes in colors? They only have black listed on their website.


----------



## AndreyT (Dec 1, 2011)

I think it might make sense to ask the site management to start an extra forum for this kind of questions. Call it "Tutty-Frutty", "Barbie-Lollipoppy" or something like that. Your know, the forum where people can compare bicycle components based on how these components _look_.


----------



## Kontact (Apr 1, 2011)

AndreyT said:


> I think it might make sense to ask the site management to start an extra forum for this kind of questions. Call it "Tutty-Frutty", "Barbie-Lollipoppy" or something like that. Your know, the forum where people can compare bicycle components based on how these components _look_.


Your post suggests that bicycle stuff isn't sold largely on qualities that have little to do with bicycling, like aesthetics or association. 

I believe you are wrong.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Kontact said:


> Your post suggests that bicycle stuff isn't sold largely on qualities that have little to do with bicycling, like aesthetics or association.
> 
> I believe you are wrong.


Yep, I always go for the shittiest looking stuff I can possibly put on my bike,.
I am no fashion tragic.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Jett said:


> Love the way the Fizik looks. Are you sure it comes in colors? They only have black listed on their website.


I've never seen them in colors, but I think when they first announced them they showed colors (and you can find pictures in Google image searches for the Fizik post). Looks like they only released black. Sorry!


----------



## milkbaby (Aug 14, 2009)

If it's just about looks, I prefer an ISP...


----------



## arctic biker (Jul 31, 2008)

In my eys it is really ugly...


> VIn my opinion the rest of your bike should dictate your seatpost, both make and color.


thats the point!
Greetings from Finland by the way. Here is still winter, no road riding, too bad.


----------



## gordy748 (Feb 11, 2007)

Campagnolo Record. The secret advantage of Campag's seatpost is, other than utter gorgeousness, you have full license to accessorize your ride with their Record bottle cages. Which are, simultaneously, the bestest working most beautiful bottle cages and the biggest waste of money available to cyclists today.



AndreyT said:


> I think it might make sense to ask the site management to start an extra forum for this kind of questions. Call it "Tutty-Frutty", "Barbie-Lollipoppy" or something like that. Your know, the forum where people can compare bicycle components based on how these components _look_.


No point, mate. Aesthetics and association are, as Kontact says, the main reason people buy anything. If not for these, we'd all be riding Chinese carbon bikes bought on eBay using Shimano Tiagra. Function is a cost of entry rather than a final arbiter of choice.


----------



## phoehn9111 (May 11, 2005)

I have the zero setback version of that seatpost, along with the
EC90 stem and bars, which match perfectly my paint scheme.
Most importantly, I am extremely pleased with their performance.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

Sorry, current Campy stuff is plain ugly... 

If you pick a Campy seatpost, it necessitates that the rest of your parts will be ugly.

SRAM makes the nicest looking drivetrain (2013 only helps extend that lead), but current Dura Ace looks nice (as long as it's not that chunky di2 stuff... which works great but looks bad).


----------



## terbennett (Apr 1, 2006)

All of these are nice and I ride on a FSA SLK seatpost, but my personal favorite in the looks department has always been the Giant "Mike Burrows" aero post...... At least from an aesthetic standpoint. Yeah, they're old school and they aren't all that special from a functional standpoint, but they look great to me.


----------



## Polyhedron (Jul 6, 2011)

I like the Enve


----------



## grandsalmon (Jan 18, 2009)

Form, function, smell, taste...

It's why I leave these decisions to my German Shepard now.




youtu.be/8aZ83kJz2uc -First Ride On Bike
Post #6, on my way to getting a sig, post photos, thus always suspect meaning (less)
Merci'


----------



## sp3000 (Jul 10, 2007)

Syntace, looks great and is very high quality, the Zipp is nice too. The Easton looks awful IMHO.


----------



## The The (Sep 9, 2002)

That Easton post looks lumpen and a little goofy. A bit like a fetishist's sex aid...


----------



## c_h_i_n_a_m_a_n (Mar 3, 2012)

It looks good and I will be happy with it ... 200g for the 31.6mm/350mm spec.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Cinelli Ram of course!


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

I saw this post yesterday and thought it looked pretty good but didn't say anything. Then today I went on a ride and some guy had one. That thing is really ugly in person, IMO. The clamp end is one big monstrosity. It just looks so so unnecessarily.....um......big.


----------



## BigTex_BMC (Dec 30, 2011)

MarvinK said:


> Fizik is the nicest looking... and comes in colors. Works well, since they also make the nicest saddles.
> 
> 
> I agree about 3T styling being nice, though.


Yeesss!!!


----------



## Arch Itech (Feb 27, 2011)

definitely the controltech ipost..


----------



## Pitts Pilot (Dec 5, 2011)

Ppopp said:


> Ritchey SuperLogic or WCS carbon. And it must match your stem and bars, or the question is moot.


+1
The single bolt version looks the best.
(Kinda sucks at hold the seat still, though.)


----------



## Big Red Bianchi (Sep 11, 2009)

GeeTee said:


> Having a debate amongst my riding buddies about which carbon seatpost to put on my new summer build.
> 
> They all reckon this is the best looking layback carbon seatpost going?
> 
> ...



YES!

I'm a huge EC90 fan!

-Bianchi Bob


----------

